# Any thoughts on the Ibanez BTB series?



## laxu (Jun 14, 2016)

So I'm thinking of grabbing the Ibanez BTB1605 DTF bass. Seems to be a reasonable price and good specs and looks.

Any thoughts or experiences with this model or the series in general?


----------



## Roland777 (Jun 14, 2016)

Superb bang for the buck though I like the old BTB design better. Purely cosmetical though - all Ibanezes are great bang for the buck, especially the Prestiges. Very, VERY versatile - quite honestly the best versatility I've come across in a bass thus far, the combination of EQ and pickup placement gives you anything between a vintage P-bass and an agressive midrange-heavy Warwick Thumb. Just give the fretwork a once-over if possible.

EDIT: apparently this particular model is a Premium. QC is a bit hit and miss on Indos, so be advised. Also the EQ is a 2-way midswitch as opposed to the sweepable pot I fell in love with on my BTB555. Regardless, unless you get a lemon, you're getting a well-specced bass at an advantageous price point, so go for it IMO.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 14, 2016)

BTBs are great. The only issues I've ever had with them are that they can be heavy and the necks on the 5 strings sometimes seem unnecessarily large. The more expensive ones seem to be better on both of these fronts.

I hadn't seen the one you posted before. Looks awesome!


----------



## shredfreak (Jun 15, 2016)

The bridge is the main issue with those basses. And i wouldn't know if they are compatible with ABM or Hipshot single string pieces.

Apart from the Nordy pickups the bass got nothing going for it imho. And it seriously is too pricy to start modding the hell out of it.

Although i have seen 5000 series going for sub 1000$ second hand wich was tempting at some point.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 15, 2016)

they are superb. I havent tried that one in particular but I ahve played the BTB675 and the BTB33. And one of the SR Premiums (which they have the same pickups and EQ)

Things that I love:

The shape, I LOOOOOVE the shape. ITs a neck trough, that plus the upper horn gives you the best access to the higher frets that you can get on a bass, even with your tumb over the neck if you feel like

The flatter fretboard radius. That one strike me from the start as Im used to mroe of a SR ones. But, it felt amazing and cant put it down. 

Colors its "ok" for me, I liked better the last year model without the purple stain. But they sure look good.

What I dont like:
the scale. ITs a 35" scale. Although its not that bad, and I could play my Dream Theater riff on it. I felt much more at home on a 34" scale, my wrist likes it better. Or even better the 33" of the BTB33 its amazing to play, so nice. 

The string spacing+nut width. Both are too wide for me. I much rather a smaller string spacing of the SR line or something in between.


now my impressions from the SR premium.

woooow!!. tunners felt amazing, frets ends are nice and soft. And the pickups mmmmmm

I loved the sound of the Bartolinis on the regular BTB series, but the Nordstrand are something else. A different sound. It felt weird at the start like I didnt know if I like it that much since I felt in love with the barts, but after playing for a while I pick the BTB with the barts again and I was like NOPE, I def liked the Nords way better. They resemble a more of a single coil sound. And the EQ its amazing too, heeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaapppsssss of room to boost or cut freq. 

The only thing was I much much preffer the EQ from the regular series as it only has one switch and its 3 different MID freq. The ones from the premium only have 2 bands (for some reason), and a second switch to turn on/off the EQ section of the bass (to run full passive), which for me its stupid as I would have it on all the time, I dont see why I wouldnt use it, plus theres a clear sound level difference, so it makes the point of it stupid to use in the middle of a gig.


other thing is that the BTB series all have dual truss rods. Not sure how pain in the ass is to deal with it, but Im guessing the stability of them should be amazing.



also about the bridge. They are great. I have an old Ibanez bass with the individual sadles the monorail II and never had any problem with them. This bass have the IV version. Less complicated. Plus you can screw the intonation back and forth like a normal bridge. The ones from Dingwall you have to take the string off, un-screw the locking point, move it by hand and lock it. bit more work to intonate the bass IMO

I would say go for it


----------



## laxu (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for the insight! The string spacing is my only real concern with it so I hope to check one of these out when I am in Tokyo next week. I currently have a Yamaha BB404 which has the same string spacing but it's a 4-string so I don't know if the neck would get too wide.

I think it's the body shape that draws me to the BTB line. While the SR seems like it would be more comfortable I don't like its shape that much. I feel many basses in general have a bit too "lumpy" shapes if they are not a Fender P or J clone. Interested if someone has recommendations for basses with similar shape to the BTB from other brands.


----------



## shredfreak (Jun 16, 2016)

laxu said:


> Thanks for the insight! The string spacing is my only real concern with it so I hope to check one of these out when I am in Tokyo next week. I currently have a Yamaha BB404 which has the same string spacing but it's a 4-string so I don't know if the neck would get too wide.
> 
> I think it's the body shape that draws me to the BTB line. While the SR seems like it would be more comfortable I don't like its shape that much. I feel many basses in general have a bit too "lumpy" shapes if they are not a Fender P or J clone. Interested if someone has recommendations for basses with similar shape to the BTB from other brands.



ESP H 1005 would my first suspect. 
Gotoh hardware & it's got big splits instead of big singles.

Or the RB1005 wich has a different pickup config.

MTD kingston series basses are amazing aswell if you can get along with the assymetrical neck profile.


----------



## laxu (Jun 16, 2016)

shredfreak said:


> ESP H 1005 would my first suspect.
> Gotoh hardware & it's got big splits instead of big singles.
> 
> Or the RB1005 wich has a different pickup config.
> ...



The ESP/LTD B-1005 SE multiscale interests me but it seems to be impossible to get anywhere in Europe.


----------



## Leviathus (Jun 16, 2016)

I've had my BTB675M for 3 or 4 years, such a great bass. Sounds great, plays great, stays in tune. Super nice quality for Indonesian manufacturing, i definitely recommend them.


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 16, 2016)

I've owned 2 6-stringers, loved them in every way, the new neck through design is very ergonomic for sitting or standing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 17, 2016)

I have a Premium BTB5. I forget its official alphabet soup designation, but I think it's more or less the predecessor to the one you linked. Thoughts:

Sounds good. Plenty of versatility with the active EQ but still sounds decent in passive mode.

The wider spacing is nice for slap, which can sometimes get awkward on fives with narrower spacing.

The B is nice at 35". Never had any problems with flub.

BUT.

It and every other Indonesian Ibby I have now feels like playing a saw blade, because the fingerboards shrunk and the frets are poking over the edge. Not sure if it's an issue with wood treatment or supply on the Indo-side of things, but it's pretty much soured me on ever getting any more. I'd say get a Prestige version instead, but I don't think there are any Prestige BTBs currently in production.

TL;DR: If you get one, you'll enjoy it, just keep your fingers crossed that the wood doesn't do anything funky a couple months down the road.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jun 17, 2016)

Dig em!

Great bass for the price.

Be aware the neck/string spacing is quite wide on this model. It felt different then other instruments I've tried.

As Tim said above me, the string spacing is nice for slap though!


----------



## laxu (Jun 19, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It and every other Indonesian Ibby I have now feels like playing a saw blade, because the fingerboards shrunk and the frets are poking over the edge. Not sure if it's an issue with wood treatment or supply on the Indo-side of things, but it's pretty much soured me on ever getting any more. I'd say get a Prestige version instead, but I don't think there are any Prestige BTBs currently in production.
> 
> TL;DR: If you get one, you'll enjoy it, just keep your fingers crossed that the wood doesn't do anything funky a couple months down the road.



That's really more a weather issue than anything else. I've had many guitars made all over the world have poking fret ends during the winter. Simple fix with a little bit of filing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 20, 2016)

laxu said:


> That's really more a weather issue than anything else. I've had many guitars made all over the world have poking fret ends during the winter. Simple fix with a little bit of filing.



They aren't the only guitars I have. I wouldn't have mentioned it if they weren't worse about it than my other guitars. They are. _Consistently._ I understand that wood will shrink and expand with the seasons, but a properly seasoned piece of wood won't have dramatic problems like my Indo Ibbies have. If it was the weather more than anything else, my other guitars would be having the same problems, and they aren't. Maybe a tiny bit here and there, but not every single fret on the necks of three different guitars.

Also, frustratingly, it _isn't_ a simple fix with a little bit of filing. If you get one of the Premiums with the semi-hemi "ball" fret ends, just filing the bit that's poking past the edge would look like complete ass, if you could even manage it at all without marring the edges of the fretboard. It's not as straightforward as it'd be with standard frets.

I'm not saying it's a guarantee that an Indo Ibby will have these problems, of course. I'm just saying it's a possibility that I had to learn the hard way, several times. Once would be an anomaly, twice would be frustrating, thrice is reason enough to let people know that there could be issues. I'm certainly never buying another one (fool me once, etc etc), but if ordering from a place with a good return policy, go nuts.


----------



## shredfreak (Jun 20, 2016)

laxu said:


> The ESP/LTD B-1005 SE multiscale interests me but it seems to be impossible to get anywhere in Europe.



ESP LTD B-1005SE Multi-Scale 5-snarige basgitaar kopen? | Bax-shop

delivery in 13 days. not that impossible.

If you shoot an email at thomann they're most likely to respond aswell on what the story is with them.


----------



## crg123 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have the 1406e and I love it. I like the new burl finish thye went with and the Wenge/Bubinga/Maple neck. Mine is bubinga/maple/ebony IIRC. Wenge is awesome.


----------



## laxu (Jul 18, 2016)

Ended up buying a second hand Ibanez BTB33. Decided that I don't care for the low B that much and after trying a few BTBs at a store I didn't like the 35" scale or the 19mm string spacing any better. So just out of curiosity I tried the BTB33 and that thing plays like butter, most likely thanks to the shorter 33" scale, 17mm string spacing and the built-in finger ramp. It's strung with a high C instead and that was fun for playing more melodic bass lines. Luckily I found one used locally and it's coming my way in a few days.

Didn't notice any poking frets on the BTBs I tried and build quality was good too though I would expect it to be at their pricing.


----------



## Ploki (Jul 18, 2016)

I have BTB700 MIJ 1999 bolt-on. Hands down the best bass I played, it sounds glorious, fat, articulated, and the neck has the Ibby satin finish that they seldom use on some necks. (My old RG2120X had it).

I also have an SR3005 and it doesn't sound nearly as good.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 18, 2016)

laxu said:


> Ended up buying a second hand Ibanez BTB33. Decided that I don't care for the low B that much and after trying a few BTBs at a store I didn't like the 35" scale or the 19mm string spacing any better. So just out of curiosity I tried the BTB33 and that thing plays like butter, most likely thanks to the shorter 33" scale, 17mm string spacing and the built-in finger ramp. It's strung with a high C instead and that was fun for playing more melodic bass lines. Luckily I found one used locally and it's coming my way in a few days.
> 
> Didn't notice any poking frets on the BTBs I tried and build quality was good too though I would expect it to be at their pricing.



ooohh congrats!!!

Im pretty much sold on this one by now too, but to add a low B

I went to my local store and I notice the one I have been eyeballing for a year wasnt there anymore, then I went to the checkout to get some strings and the guy before me was buying it with the biggest smile in his face...... my heart broke up a little


----------



## Ploki (Jul 19, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> ooohh congrats!!!
> 
> Im pretty much sold on this one by now too, but to add a low B



careful with strings! 33" scale could be flabby with standard 5string set.


----------



## rampant (Jul 19, 2016)

I had a BTB5 years ago. Heavy as hell. Honestly, it didn't sound as good as the $250 4 string 200 series I had before it. It played nice enough, but I just don't see the value for the money (or especially the weight holy hell).


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 19, 2016)

Ploki said:


> careful with strings! 33" scale could be flabby with standard 5string set.



not really.

I already play it a lot A/B against another ibanez at the store, as every ibanez come with the same string gauge, including this 33"

the difference on the E-A-D-G strings was pretty small, almost none, couldnt really tell. Only because I was trying to find it.

I also already tried to check the numbers at a few string tension calculators. For a standard 130 B string. The difference in tension between 34" and 33" is actually less than the difference in tension between B and Bb on a 34" bass

and if you ad a 135 string, the tension on a 33" is actually higher than a 130 on a 34" which I already use o mine


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 22, 2016)

For the record, I own a Premium ibby bass (not a BTB, it's a SR LOTSOFSTUPIDLETTERS) too and didn't have the wood shriking problem Tim described.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 22, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> not really.
> 
> I already play it a lot A/B against another ibanez at the store, as every ibanez come with the same string gauge, including this 33"
> 
> ...


 I don't like flub I use a 145 b on my 34" I guess I'd need a 150 to be the same tension


----------



## sharedEQ (Jul 23, 2016)

Roland777 said:


> Superb bang for the buck though I like the old BTB design better. Purely cosmetical though - all Ibanezes are great bang for the buck, especially the Prestiges. Very, VERY versatile - quite honestly the best versatility I've come across in a bass thus far, the combination of EQ and pickup placement gives you anything between a vintage P-bass and an agressive midrange-heavy Warwick Thumb. Just give the fretwork a once-over if possible.
> 
> EDIT: apparently this particular model is a Premium. QC is a bit hit and miss on Indos, so be advised. Also the EQ is a 2-way midswitch as opposed to the sweepable pot I fell in love with on my BTB555. Regardless, unless you get a lemon, you're getting a well-specced bass at an advantageous price point, so go for it IMO.



Wow, $1600 for an Indonesian bass? That is Japanese pricing.

Beautiful bass though. I suppose it doesn't matter where it's made.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 24, 2016)

sharedEQ said:


> Wow, $1600 for an Indonesian bass? That is Japanese pricing.
> 
> Beautiful bass though. I suppose it doesn't matter where it's made.



Japanese pricing for guitars, not for basses.

For that BTB premium 1600$ its quite ok. For the SR premiuns, they are a little bit cheapper depending on the model 1200-1600$ kinda thing

you want the Japanese prestige?, its 2300$ reason why there is only one model. For ibanez basses, the premium line its pretty much the top of the line kinda thing. Except for the odd signature, that one prestige Sr, and there was the Grooveline, but its been discontinued


----------



## Ploki (Jul 25, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> not really.
> 
> I already play it a lot A/B against another ibanez at the store, as every ibanez come with the same string gauge, including this 33"
> 
> ...



someone did the math  good to know though, I really like the stubby BTB33.




sharedEQ said:


> Wow, $1600 for an Indonesian bass? That is Japanese pricing.
> 
> Beautiful bass though. I suppose it doesn't matter where it's made.




I'm a MIJ ibanez derp. I got a 99 MIJ BTB700 for 350&#8364; and I'd rather buy two more than an indonesian made.



A-Branger said:


> you want the Japanese prestige?, its 2300$ reason why there is only one model. For ibanez basses, the premium line its pretty much the top of the line kinda thing. Except for the odd signature, that one prestige Sr, and there was the Grooveline, but its been discontinued




Or old stuff. 
I got a 1987 RD808, 2004-2005 SR3005 prestige and BTB700. All made in japan. Altogether cost less than a new BTB1600.
edit: I agree none of them look like the BTB1600, but japanese craftsmanship is also another story.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 25, 2016)

yeah but you are talking about a 30yr old, 10yr old, and a 17 yr old instruments vs a brand new one. 

Big difference there






Ploki said:


> someone did the math  good to know though, I really like the stubby BTB33.



34" - 130 - B0 - 2168.14 lbs
34" - 130 - Bb0 - 1931.59 lbs
33" - 130 - B0 - 2042.47 lbs
33" - 135 - B0 - 2191.85 lbs

from this one http://www.stringbusters.com/stringfaqs.asp

34" - 0.130 - B0 - 31.49 lbs
34" - 0.130 - Bb0 - 28.06 lbs
33" - 0.130 - B0 - 29.670 lbs
33" - 0.135 - B0 - 32.28 lbs

35" - 0.130 - B0 - 33.370 lbs

from this one http://stringtensionpro.com/SetBuilder?id=34


not sure who is more accurate, or the amount of lbs that is correct.. But, the results show the same. The difference in 33"-34" in tension is less than the difference in dropping a semi-tone on a 34", and if you add a .135 string (the other only commercially available gauge on a store), then your tension would be better

Like I said, I didnt notice the difference between a SR 34" and the btb33, nor the difference between the SR and a BTB35", but I did felt the difference between the 35" and 33" in tension, and a massive difference in my hand on the frets for complicated riff on the low end

mind you I only play bass in standard B tunning. I wont recommend this bass for any drop tunings, or downtuned stuff. Unless you are trying to match a DropC tunning on a guitar. so this bass tunned CGCFA would be amazing for it, as its a "standard B 5 string bass" tunned up, instead of "standard E 4 string bass" dropped down approach, so you would end up with an higher string


----------



## laxu (Jul 25, 2016)

I played a bunch of the Premium BTB models before settling on the BTB33 and to be honest they seem very well made in their price range. Mine has a few minor finish issues but overall the build quality is good where it counts. I also prefer the newer, more modern looking BTB body shape.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 25, 2016)

^^^Where are the pics and the NBD????
hehehe



But yeah I know what you mean, they didnt have the Premium version of the BTB at my local store, but they had the SR Premium. Only difference I could tell was the ball-end shape frets. Felt good, but its not a deal breaker for the non-premiums, and the tunners felt different, bit better.

and of course the sound, but thats due to the Nordstrand vs the Bartolinis. Both great sounding, just different flavour.


----------



## sharedEQ (Jul 26, 2016)

I got an Ibanez ATK 750 Korean made a few years ago for $500.

When I used to care about this sort of thing, the hierarchy was

Japanese J-custom - > Japanese -> Korean -> Indonesian -> Chinese

The current gen Premiere ATKs are sub-1k. If they are indonesian that seems a little expensive.

I had no problem spending 500-600 for a Korean instrument, and I've spent 1100-1500 for fugigen guitars. But spending $1600 for Indonesian is going to be a hard sell.

Its still a beautiful instrument, but I have concerns about resale esp. considering all the japanese and korean models on the used market.


----------

